# Converting from Wood to Propane



## emgbgt (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a Majestic Circulator Fireplace, Model MC3200 (circa 1985-87) installed, wood-burning.  We want to convert this a gas log set (propane).  Can we just add the gas log set (and associated gas lines, etc.) without having to alter the fire box, or do we have to do something special to the existing firebox to burn propane?  The box has circulating vents on the sides of the firebox which we plan to keep in operation with a propane fire.  Thanks


----------



## jtp10181 (Jun 21, 2009)

FYI gas logs will not produce any ammount of net heat gain into the house. So first can you answer the question, are you trying to use this for heat, or just to look good?


----------



## DAKSY (Jun 21, 2009)

emgbgt said:
			
		

> I have a Majestic Circulator Fireplace, Model MC3200 (circa 1985-87) installed, wood-burning.  We want to convert this a gas log set (propane).  Can we just add the gas log set (and associated gas lines, etc.) without having to alter the fire box, or do we have to do something special to the existing firebox to burn propane?  The box has circulating vents on the sides of the firebox which we plan to keep in operation with a propane fire.  Thanks



Take a look at your owner's manual to see if your unit is approved for non-solid fuel. 
If it is, the only modifications you'll hafta do are:
1. lock the damper open with a clamp - generally supplied with vented log sets & 
2. remove the knock-outs from the firebox sheet metal shell & the refractory liners.
Most units - not totally familiar with yours - have these knock-outs roughed in for you.
You don't say whether your install is in an exterior or interior chase.
The exterior chase tends to be somewhat easier - at least in vinyl sided chases...
You can remove the siding on the side where you want the gas line to enter the firebox ,
cut through the sheathing & sheetrock (if any) & cut a hole thru the plywood flooring to 
get to the basement (assuming you have one) where you can get the gasline into the firebox.
Then you can close everything back up.
HTH...


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jun 29, 2009)

if you want heat, consider an insert, not gas log set.


----------

